# New Wolf Eyes Flashlight ?



## j3bnl (Aug 23, 2007)

*Not sure if anyone else has posted this (sorry if they have) but was scanning Wolf Eyes web site yesterday and came across this little beauty!! Should perhaps have posted in LED section (but it will work also with standard bulbs). *​ 
*http://www.wolf-eyes.com/*​ 

*MODEL: WF-08 （Guider）*​ 
*- Guider flashlight can use all wolf-eyes D26 lamp,including Xenon blub, *
*Cree LED,Digital Cree LED.Also it can use both rechargeable Li-ion Battery*
*(1 x LRB168A) and non-rechargealbe batteries( 2 X CR123A batteries).*
*- Finishe: HA-Ⅲ.*
*- Head-mounted tactical button on flashlight body.*
*- It's omnipotent guider designed for outdoor using. multifunction tailcap with compass and also can attach the lanyard.**it helps you to find your position *
*easily and never afraid of lossing your way. *
*- Directly charge batteries with recharge jack on tailcap. (No need to *
*remove tailcap or take out batteries)*​ 

*Brian*​


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 23, 2007)

Some more details:-

*Standard components:*
- 1 x Digital Cree P4 -LED-lamp assembly 3.7V-6.0V D26 
- 1 x LRB-168A li-ion battery
- 1 xCH-06 WF AC charger
- 1 xGuider Body
- 1 x WF-08 multifunction tailcap
- 1 x gift box

*Optional:*

- Digital Cree P4 *HO* LED-lamp assembly 3.7V-6.0V D26 (170lumens)
- 3.7V xenon bulb
- WF-08 holster*
Please note that WF-08 can use any type of D26
lamp.Including:
3.7V Xenon bulb/6.0v Xenon bulb 
Cree P4 3.7-6.0V LED lamp assembly/
Cree P4 HO 3.7-6.0V LED lamp assembly/
Cree P4 3.7-13.0V LED lamp assembly/
Cree P4 HO 3.7-6.0V LED lamp assembly/
Digital Cree P4 3.7-6.0V LED lamp assembly/
Digital Cree P4 HO 3.7-6.0V LED lamp assembly

WF-08 standard component is using wolf-eyes Digital LED lamp with 4 stage function which allows the user to select the best compromise between brightness and runtime for any given task.*
--------------------------------------------*Feature: **- Digitally controlled constant current multilevel flashlight. The brightness can be adjusted by pressing the tactical tail cap switch.( Soft press onto the switch at the tail cap also allows alternation of brightness/functions)*

*- Digital circuit function: *4 stages level 
*Maximum brightness (100%) -> 20%brightness -> lowest brightness (2%) -> Strobe (10Hz)*

*- Digital LED light with head-mounted tactical button on flashlight body, multifunction tailcap with compass which can also attach the lanyard.*

*- Directly charge batteries with recharge jack on tailcap. (No need to remove tailcap or take out batteries)*

*- Perfect technique with superior material (Housing with Aerospace grade aluminum construction, and reflector with temperature processed, layers of alloy coating films)*

*- High intensity and flawless beam (high quality perfect beam delivery with longer throw and no dark spots)* 

*----------------------------------------------*
*Specifications:*-*Feature:*Digitally controlled constant current multilevel flashlight.
-*Colour temperature:* about 5700K 
-*Brightness:*
130Lumens ( full brightness stage )
-*Runtime:*
full brightness stage: 130 minutes with regulated output ;5 hours with unregulated output.
20% brightness stage: the runtime is more than 650 minutes
2% brightness stage: the runtime is more than 6500 minutes
blinking stage: 260 minutes with regulated output; about 8 hours with unregulated output
-*Lens:* tempered glass
-*Switch:*Head mounted tactical button with over 50,000 times life cycle. 
-*Body: *Aircraft grade aluminium, hard anodized
-*Housing diameter:* 25.4mm
-*Bezel diameter:* 35mm
-*Length:* 157mm
-*Weight:* 190g approximately
-*Water resistant:* splash proof 
-*Operation temperature:* -15° C—+65° C 
-*Color:* Tactical black 
-*Package:* gift box

Brian


----------



## Glen C (Aug 23, 2007)

Brian, you are fast!! I will do a pic and beamshot for you next week, mine are in the air at the moment so if customs is kind I should see them from Monday onwards


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers Glen. the wife says that aswell 
This might just be another order for you. 
Any idea of the cost of these?
(PM Sent)

Brian




Glen C said:


> Brian, you are fast!! I will do a pic and beamshot for you next week, mine are in the air at the moment so if customs is kind I should see them from Monday onwards


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 23, 2007)

a head-mounted switch! That should draw some M_glite users to the fold. I predict that this light is but the leading edge of a stable of lights in various lengths.


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree with your comments Paul. 
Every other week Wolf Eyes seems to have a new light out or about to. Its not doing my bank balance much good but I bet that Glens is a bit healthier!!!

Brian



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> a head-mounted switch! That should draw some M_glite users to the fold. I predict that this light is but the leading edge of a stable of lights in various lengths.


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Would the incan have regulated output or is it just on the leds? Thanks.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Aug 23, 2007)

So with the standard 1 x 18670 configuration, you could pick up an EO-4 and have almost an hour of strong incan as well as your high output Cree in this new Guider light package. Pretty nice. Oh yea, I like the head mounted switch. 

*Standard components:
*- 1 x Digital Cree P4 -LED-lamp assembly 3.7V-6.0V D26 
- 1 x LRB-168A li-ion battery
- 1 xCH-06 WF AC charger
- 1 xGuider Body
- 1 x WF-08 multifunction tailcap
- 1 x gift box


Pricing anywhere??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2007)

Hawkeye62 said:


> Would the incan have regulated output or is it just on the leds? Thanks.


The regulation is built into the LED modules so the incan would not be regulated.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 23, 2007)

I opened the thread expecting to hear about Thunder and Storm! Search the forums (LED forum) for info about these 3xCREE monsters.

Now the dilemma is to wait and pay for the latest and greatest, or see how much the current (but still excellent) models drop... Oh yeah, the CPF answer is "buy both!"


----------



## Dogshund (Aug 24, 2007)

I cant find it on the Wolf Eyes website.

Can someone post a link for it please.


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 24, 2007)

Dogshund said:


> I cant find it on the Wolf Eyes website.
> 
> Can someone post a link for it please.


 
if you click on the link in the first post, the light is on the front page


----------



## Dogshund (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok got it now. Thanks.

I was going straight to the products link.


----------



## Dogshund (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks good!! 

KeeperSD, This one going to replace the Raider as a duty light?

Glen, You know an approx. price for one of these?


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 24, 2007)

Not to sure, it has the right ingredients with the body mounted switch, but unfortunately it isn't a 9V light, so it means that i would want to use it with a Cree and at this stage i prefer my Raider than the output of the Cree to use at work


----------



## corbin (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, nice


----------



## Glen C (Aug 28, 2007)

Just picked these up tonight at the airport. Here are 2 pictures and one which shows tailstanding, we don't often get to do this with the WE lights (exc Boxer, M300)
















PS Can someone clean the sensor on my camera? :laughing:


----------



## Glen C (Aug 28, 2007)

This light can be incan or LED, so this is one of the appropriate spots for it


----------



## cernobila (Aug 28, 2007)

Glen C......can you show it compared to a Sniper or Defender II? I presume that it would take the 18650 cell.


----------



## Glen C (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Cernobila,
It is a 2 cell light so takes 18650 , 2 x cr123, etc

I took this with the Guider on the side so the low button profile was visible


----------



## Dogshund (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the photos Glen. 

Any chance of comparing it next to a Raider also please?

With the digital 4 mode Cree led drop-in, how do you chance between modes?


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice photos Glen. (can't help feeling that I have seen them before :thumbsup

Brian



Glen C said:


> Just picked these up tonight at the airport. Here are 2 pictures and one which shows tailstanding, we don't often get to do this with the WE lights (exc Boxer, M300)


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 28, 2007)

Dogshund said:


> Thanks for the photos Glen.
> 
> Any chance of comparing it next to a Raider also please?
> 
> With the digital 4 mode Cree led drop-in, how do you chance between modes?


My guess is it is going to be very similar in length to the Raider (using my Defender as a comparison). With the Digital 4 would make a very nice emergency light, using as a candle etc. 

Unfortunately for me it doesn't have the output just yet to take over from my Raider.


----------



## Glen C (Aug 29, 2007)

Spot on Keeper, very similar to the Raider in size. Dogshund to change modes just press the switch. It always comes on in high, press within 2 secs for 20%, 2%, strobe and click on the mode you wish to use it in.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 4, 2007)

My Guider arrived yesterday (cheers Glen). I plumped for the 170 lumen 4 mode version and I am very impressed (usual quality). The modes are easy to flick through and the charger set up is excellent, not having to remove the batteries is an improvement in my opinion.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 5, 2007)

I also received one to play with the other day. Just the standard LED LA, but still quite nice light. I agree with j3bnl that the new charging option is a nice touch, although it took me about five minutes to work out how to expose the terminal. 

Also worth noting, i am not sure if this has been mentioned previously, is that the new switch is a reverse clicky, makes cycling through the modes of the 4 digital much easier than if it were a forward clicky and the switch itself has a nice solid feel to it.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 6, 2007)

Agree KeeperSD the switch feels very well made and is responsive too. This is a nice addition to the Wolf Eyes range and with the head mounted switch just a bit different from the others.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of some of the interesting parts/features of the guider. Firstly the compass and tail stand feature. A great addition to this light, with the digital 4 makes it a great candle type light for emergencies. Not sure about the compass but i guess you never know when you might need one. 






I won't bother with a beam shot at this stage as it will be the same as most of the other WE drop in shots. 

The switch up close, like i said, reverse clicky to cycle through the modes. Nice solid feel and well positioned. The light overall sits in the hand nicely and the switch falls to the thumb easily (if that makes sense )





Here is the seat for the LA, a lot different to the rest of the WE range which usually opens up straight to the battery. 





And finally the charging terminal. Like i said in a previous post, took me some time to work out how to screw the rear backwards to expose it, but once done it works quite effectively. Has an o-ring to stop water or moisture entering the area. 

Closed





Exposed


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 7, 2007)

As usual KeeperSD great pics and easy to understand explainations.
Brilliant .


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting. Approx price? I wonder if the body would be available without battery, charger and D26 (I already have lots of those). If so, I'd be sure to spring for one.

The website describes the tailcap as being able to change brightness/function. Is the compass press-able like the WE led tailcaps?


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 7, 2007)

For price I suggest you contact cpf member Glen C. The tailcap doesn't change the brightness or function this is done by the button on the head. Remember that the charger with this torch plugs right into it, no need to remove battery.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 8, 2007)

hope i have this in the right topic 

which CREE HO led lamp assembly will fit into a Wolf Eyes "Defender" ? (powered by 2 plain ol CR123 batteries.)


----------



## cernobila (Sep 9, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> hope i have this in the right topic
> 
> which CREE HO led lamp assembly will fit into a Wolf Eyes "Defender" ? (powered by 2 plain ol CR123 batteries.)



The WE Cree HO 3.7 - 6V drop-in lamp, contact Glen C above for more information.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 9, 2007)

thank you very much.


----------



## Dogshund (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know if Wolf Eyes are releasing an updated Drop-in with more Lumens soon?

With the speed at which Cree led's are being updated these days and Q5 modules now available, is there any plans of a 250+ lumen drop in coming out in the near future?


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 9, 2007)

Not heard anything but wouldn't be surprised.
The 170 lumen is very very bright though. I have both the 2 mode and 4 mode versions and both are excellent and give plenty of light for the size of the torch.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 9, 2007)

^ how is the strobe effect of that lamp? does it cycle fast enough to disorient a person quickly? (ie security, police use)


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 9, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> ^ how is the strobe effect of that lamp? does it cycle fast enough to disorient a person quickly? (ie security, police use)


 
As good as the Gladius, if not better. 
A lot brighter!!!


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 9, 2007)

^ again, thank you for the info! :twothumbs


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 10, 2007)

Bushman5, 
I notice (by your signature) that you already have a defender. You know you can put the 170 lumen 4 mode cree in that!!


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 10, 2007)

j3bnl said:


> Bushman5,
> I notice (by your signature) that you already have a defender. You know you can put the 170 lumen 4 mode cree in that!!



thats what i thought, but would i be able to use rechargeable CR123A's with that CREE drop in? (becasue as you can see here in this thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174432 , i am going thru batteries like CRAZY  , (the Defender is my EDC)


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 10, 2007)

Wouldn't have thought you could use 2x cr123A rechargeables this would give you at least 7.4v and more likely around 8.2v right off the charger.
Buy a Wolf Eyes LRB-168A or AW's protected 18650's. If you plump for one of these batteries I would recommend you buy at least 2, keeps your options open for a really long runtime. 
Would recommend the Wolf Eyes CH-02 charger (for the LRB-168's) but have also used the Ultrafire WF-139 charger aswell and it does the job.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,
The Wolf Eyes Guider will be available in the USA in about two weeks. The model we are getting uses a Q bin Cree so it’s a little brighter than the current WE line-up

Here's a link to the pre-order page: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-99-120-6387


----------



## Robocop (Sep 11, 2007)

This is simply a very slick light.....love the rear charger set up and the fact that it is hidden when the tail cap is screwed in place. I do not have any light that uses the single 168 cell however this looks like a nice place to start.


----------

